# [SOLVED] I have a domain blocked in my hosts file yet I still have access to it?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying to block scorpionsaver via the hosts file because someone keeps downloading it even though I told them it's spyware. 
So I pinged scorpionsaver and got the ip. 
So I put the ip in my hosts file. And I put the URL. 
And I got the ip and url to the actual download link and put those in my hosts file as well.
I reboot my computer after I save the changes and then I go on firefox and go to the url.
Both of them are still accessible.
Why?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: I have a domain blocked in my hosts file yet I still have access to it?*

Try resetting Firefox to defaults: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/reset-firefox-easily-fix-most-problems


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I have a domain blocked in my hosts file yet I still have access to it?*

Post what your hosts file contents of that section. The hosts file has NO extension so if it says hosts.txt it won't work.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Post what your hosts file contents of that section. The hosts file has NO extension so if it says hosts.txt it won't work.





Wand3r3r said:


> Post what your hosts file contents of that section. The hosts file has NO extension so if it says hosts.txt it won't work.


I ran it as administrator so it saved right to the hosts file. 
It didn't make me do "save as"
My hosts file is 

127.0.0.1 scorpionsaver.com
127.0.0.1 174.129.20.145

I saved it. Then I rebooted and I can still connect to it. 
So I tried 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.1 
Still didnt work


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I have a domain blocked in my hosts file yet I still have access to it?*

I need screen shots not just what you typed.

Take a screen shot of the folder containing the hosts file with seeing extensions enabled, paste it into MSpaint and save it to your desktop. Do the same showing the contents of the hosts file with these entries showing. 

Post them here.


----------



## Aaron721 (Dec 5, 2013)

Remove the IP of the scorpionsavior.com from the host file
Because if you don't, first line bring that link to 127.1 but the second line bring the 127.1 back out to scorpionsavior.com so it does not work.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I have a domain blocked in my hosts file yet I still have access to it?*

Sorry Aaron721 but the hosts file doesn't work that way. 
If the entry was:
174.129.20.145 scorpionsaver.com
then your statement would be true.

otherwise since it does not follow the format ip address domain name the entry is ignored.


----------



## Aaron721 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh yea I forgot, it's been a while since I touch the host file.
And by the way, I just think of something already
Setting those host file will not works, because the next thing the PC will look is the DNS to resolve, the only way to block that link is to set it in the router firewall or some third party firewall in your network


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I have a domain blocked in my hosts file yet I still have access to it?*

Aaron721 again that's now how this works. Please refrain from hijacking the thread. Thanks. If you want to discuss this further please PM me.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. 

But I sorted it out. It wasn't working because I didn't put www
But it's working now 
Thanks for the replies


----------



## ganjeii (Oct 26, 2011)

:rofl::thumb:


----------

